# Best age/combo for LGD?



## teemogoat (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm looking at anatolian/pyr crosses for LGD. Should I be looking for an older dog and combine it with a puppy? Or do you think if I get two pups that they can "grow into" their roles? The two pups I'm looking at are only six weeks, but are in with goats and chickens etc. 

My goats are kept inside a secure pen at night, then when I'm home for a few hours a day, I let them out into a larger three/four acre pasture to browse. 

Eventually, when the dogs are old enough to actually guard, I'd like to be able to let them stay out.

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you have a already trained adult, that dog can help teach the other, but of course you will still have to supervise the pup. 
So it is up to you on how you want to do it. Of course it isn't good to have 2 intact males or females as they will fight when mature.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I was very lucky and got an 8 month old who lived with a herd as my first LGD. He's matured into a wonderful protector. I also got a puppy shortly after, she's a little over a year old now. I also got another adult female who is great, and I think hubs and I are keeping two from the litter we have right now. And I feel comfortable with mine staying out, I've watched my pyrs chase off a hawk watching the kids too closely. They're earning their keep for sure.


----------

